# Diamond found a way to sell TS weeks w/o building



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2008)

Has Diamond found a way to continue to sell TS weeks without having to build any new resorts? 

I ask this because DRI has lots of resorts and rooms already. They have lots of current owners wanting to sell at all their resorts. BUT DRI sells a product which they don't allow their owners to sell. ( DRI sells memberships in the "club" which isn't transferable. The only thing a current owner can sell is a deed at a single DRI managed resort or a deed in a "trust" of 19  DRI resorts) 

Therefore, DRI can obtain inventory by buying back the weeks their current owners at selling for $0.10/dollar. Which is a whole lot cheaper than building new resorts and new units at their current resorts.  And DRI is also obtaining weeks by aggressively taking back any weeks which fall behind a few months in their MFs. ( which is much cheaper than foreclosing) 
( they aren't foreclosing but taking the week since when owners join the "club" they give up their deeds for memberships which are easily taken back.)

So is it possible that DRI can simply continue to take back their already sold inventory and not build anything new?


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 22, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Has Diamond found a way to continue to sell TS weeks without having to build any new resorts?
> 
> I ask this because DRI has lots of resorts and rooms already. They have lots of current owners wanting to sell at all their resorts. BUT DRI sells a product which they don't allow their owners to sell. ( DRI sells memberships in the "club" which isn't transferable. The only thing a current owner can sell is a deed at a single DRI managed resort or a deed in a "trust" of 19  DRI resorts)
> 
> ...


WOW!  This has been discussed extensively on TS4Ms.  You are wrong when you generalize that when owners join THE Club they give up their deeds.  Are you even a member of THE Club or own in one of their Trusts??


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2008)

Joe, you're right that all owners in the "club" haven't given up their deeds. And it is true that I'm not an owner in DRI. But what I'm trying to do is make a general statement to encourage discussion of this subject.  

Do you have a comment about my question? 

_Is it possible that DRI can simply continue to take back their already sold inventory and not build anything new?_


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 22, 2008)

*T. H. E. Club.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> WOW!  This has been discussed extensively on TS4Ms.  You are wrong when you generalize that when owners join THE Club they give up their deeds.  Are you even a member of THE Club or own in one of their Trusts??





Bill4728 said:


> Joe, you're right that all owners in the "club" haven't given up their deeds. And it is true that I'm not an owner in DRI. But what I'm trying to do is make a general statement to encourage discussion of this subject.
> 
> Do you have a comment about my question?
> 
> _Is it possible that DRI can simply continue to take back their already sold inventory and not build anything new?_


Yes, maybe you missed it, distracted by awaywegos continuous waste of bandwidth posting his picture of a car theft deterrent.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 22, 2008)

*Is This A Great Country Or What ?*




JoeMid said:


> Yes, maybe you missed it, distracted by awaywegos continuous waste of bandwidth posting his picture of a car theft deterrent.






-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hang on to your deed or regret it IMO*



Bill4728 said:


> Joe, you're right that all owners in the "club" haven't given up their deeds. And it is true that I'm not an owner in DRI. But what I'm trying to do is make a general statement to encourage discussion of this subject.
> 
> Do you have a comment about my question?
> 
> _Is it possible that DRI can simply continue to take back their already sold inventory and not build anything new?_



Sure it's possible but I doubt they are building a business model on that. It's clear they want the total control - similar but one step below what DVC has with their basically lease based RTU - and aren't afraid to exercise the power given the slightest chance.  They already have a good portfolio of resorts. They have the means to make the owners pay to upgrade them to DRI standards at 1/2 or more (where they have management and/or Board control) so the plate is set.  Nice when your upgrades and improvements are paid for by others, no? Of course all owners benefit to some degree but at a steep cost in some cases. 

While many Club members now hold the deed (they ONLY way I'd own or be a member) they are having at least limited success converting some of those to undeeded (deed goes the the Trust they control) so maybe you're not that far off. They no longer, from what I've heard, offer the non-trade in Club membership.  It would be a LONG time - if ever - before they get the larger and older resorts to be primarily Trust rather than individual deeds. And in some cases like FL they could never retake control due to State laws.  But they definitely want to be in charge and will do what they can to make conversion attractive. Doesn't work for us but we may be the exceptions who knows.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2008)

Alan, how do you post those cool things on the page like that?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was my attempt to post a large smiley face.  It's above the line.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 22, 2008)

*How To Hotlink On T. U. G. - B. B. S.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> Alan, how do you post those cool things on the page like that?


Keeping in mind that it's unethical & semi-larcenous to hotlink other people's Internet images, 1st I go find the image I want to use via Google image search.  

After I get the URL for the image, I insert that into the TUG-BBS message entry box by using the little yellow utility icon which TUG-BBS provides for that purpose -- 8th icon from the right in the row of utility icons immediately above the blank message box. 

Nothing to it.  Try it.  You'll like it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Tried and couldn't do it.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 23, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Sure it's possible but I doubt they are building a business model on that. It's clear they want the total control - *similar but one step below what DVC has with their basically lease based RTU* - and aren't afraid to exercise the power given the slightest chance.  They already have a good portfolio of resorts. They have the means to make the owners pay to upgrade them to DRI standards at 1/2 or more (where they have management and/or Board control) so the plate is set.  Nice when your upgrades and improvements are paid for by others, no? Of course all owners benefit to some degree but at a steep cost in some cases.
> 
> While many Club members now hold the deed (they ONLY way I'd own or be a member) they are having at least limited success converting some of those to undeeded (deed goes the the Trust they control) so maybe you're not that far off. They no longer, from what I've heard, offer the non-trade in Club membership.  It would be a LONG time - if ever - before they get the larger and older resorts to be primarily Trust rather than individual deeds. And in some cases like FL they could never retake control due to State laws.  But they definitely want to be in charge and will do what they can to make conversion attractive. Doesn't work for us but we may be the exceptions who knows.


On TS4Ms it was reported that someone was offered a 42 year lease when they balked at an initial offer, maybe they are looking to a disneyesque model.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 23, 2008)

*Where Did The Process Falter ?*




rickandcindy23 said:


> Tried and couldn't do it.


How far along in the process did you get ?

It's pretty simple, so maybe you just left out 1 small step. 

You know computers -- do stuff exactly the way the computer wants or the computer won't cooperate. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 23, 2008)

*More money from us? Of course, thank you!*



JoeMid said:


> On TS4Ms it was reported that someone was offered a 42 year lease when they balked at an initial offer, maybe they are looking to a disneyesque model.



Now if they can do that - lease property for 42 years, hold 110% control, collect some of the highest fees in the industry to keep them in top shape so they can resell it for top dollar on the 43rd year - maybe even to the same people - with a smiling rat, er, mouse face as a parental figurehead as the long term lease holders giddily empty their wallets and say "thank you" as DVC does they have a true goldmine.  I doubt Diamond is THAT good.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 23, 2008)

-- hotlinked --​

Cindy, one way to do some of the cool things Alan does is to quote him then strip off his personal data.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> _Is it possible that DRI can simply continue to take back their already sold inventory and not build anything new?_



The reason I'm bringing up this issue is:
1. that DRI resale are about $0.10 on the dollar. So DRI can buy back at really cheap prices.
2. Unlike other TS systems which have really cheap resales ( wyndham is one) DRI doesn't seem to be building very much. they just seem to be trying to sell points in the "trust". And by buying trust points from DRI, new owners are getting into the "club".


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 23, 2008)

*Too Busy Buying Up Other Timeshare Companies To Build Any New Timeshares ?*

Maybe the Diamond Timeshare Co. corporate suits are too busy buying up other timeshare companies -- 1st SunTerra, now BlueGreen -- to get involved with actually building any timeshare resorts right now. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Has Diamond found a way to continue to sell TS weeks without having to build any new resorts?
> 
> I ask this because DRI has lots of resorts and rooms already. They have lots of current owners wanting to sell at all their resorts. BUT DRI sells a product which they don't allow their owners to sell. ( DRI sells memberships in the "club" which isn't transferable. The only thing a current owner can sell is a deed at a single DRI managed resort or a deed in a "trust" of 19  DRI resorts)
> 
> ...




DRI bought back my Maui Weeks at better than 80 cents to the dollar.  It was such a good offer I couldn't refuse.  BTW that is better than Marriott which will buy back at 50 cents on the dollar.  I guess the buy back rate depends on the place and the demand.

I have found that DRI to be an excellent company, providing excellent services and choices.


----------



## bm408 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> -- hotlinked --​
> 
> Cindy, one way to do some of the cool things Alan does is to quote him then strip off his personal data.




you guys are too funny


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds good to me.  :rofl:


----------

